# Keep getting flats



## zakyr (Jul 12, 2012)

So have a trek 1.2 road bike. Have put a couple hundred miles on it the past couple months and loving it. 

2 days ago I got a flat. Patched it... Rode another few miles and went flat again in another spot. 

Replaced tube last night. Went for a ride, 8 miles in got another flat. 

Bought a new tube today. 9 miles in got a flat. 


WTF is going on? I'm thinking about dropping it off at my lbs to have them look over it. Could the rim be causing this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powhunter (Jul 12, 2012)

First thing I would do is inspect the inside of the tire.  Had the same problem a while back..Turned out to be a broken off thorn that kept repuncturing the tube

Steveo


----------



## skidmarks (Jul 12, 2012)

zakyr said:


> So have a trek 1.2 road bike. Have put a couple hundred miles on it the past couple months and loving it.
> 
> 2 days ago I got a flat. Patched it... Rode another few miles and went flat again in another spot.
> 
> ...



The Tube will give you clues! Line the logo of the tire up with the valve stem when you put new tubes in. When you puncture is it on the outside of the tube or the inside? If it's on the inside check out the rim strip. Do you pump your tires up every day? If not you may be getting a snake bite.


----------



## zakyr (Jul 13, 2012)

I thoroughly checked the rim, and tire and found no sharp objects.

I am due for a free tune up as I bought the bike a couple months ago- so I am going to drop it off and have them try to figure it out for me.


Related note- can anyone recommend a good c02 pump? Hand pumps suck with a flat.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2012)

When you patched the tube was there one hole or two?  Two would indicate a pinch flat, which would be from insufficient pressure.  If there's only one hole in the tube after it flats then it's got to be something sticking into the tire or a sharp spot on the rim.  It doesn't take much to rub through a tube during a ride.


----------



## zakyr (Jul 13, 2012)

The first flat made sense to me...I hit a pothole and got 3 holes.

But I am inflating the tires to 120psi...should I be doing more? Less?


----------



## marcski (Jul 13, 2012)

What kind of tires are you rolling?  Spend a little more and get a good, sturdy road tire and I have found they last longer and you get many fewer flats.  I like the Conti Grand Prix 4000's.


----------

